# Bournemouth



## motorhomer38 (Jan 25, 2009)

Any nice sites in or around Bournemouth


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

For the living or the majority?


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

He he he he... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Bashley park in the New Forest is an ideal base


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah home to Sammy Millers motorcycle museum. Really superb collection of bikes, cafe and shop. If you like bikes. :? :?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Bashley Park is very expensive. If that part of the country is ok then go for Setthorns right in the New Forest. Has EHU's but no toilet block. And you can book on line at very short notice. E.g. book this evening to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## motorhomer38 (Jan 25, 2009)

colonel said:


> Yeah home to Sammy Millers motorcycle museum. Really superb collection of bikes, cafe and shop. If you like bikes. :? :?


I used to compete against SH Miller he is a good friend of mine!
we come from the same neck of the woods


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Just noticed you're from the six counties. I used to have family in Balleymena. If you haven't been to his museum, well worth the visit. And if you know him he would be really chuffed to see you I'm sure. Lovely bloke.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Grove Farm Meadow, Stour Way, nr Christchurch is a nice site (no dogs though). It's not cheap and has a lot of statics. Bus service from just outside the site into Bournemouth.

Particularly beloved of fishermen, as you can fish from the site & there's golf nearby too. I've been going there since I was two and a half years old (so, 49 years ). Facilities are always in first class order (they've got a bath, too).
-H


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, Bournemouth is a bit of a desert when it comes to campsites. One of the Forest Holidays sites would be good, but most of them are remote. Setthorns is the only one open all year. There is one at Brockenhurst
hollands wood

which is perhaps 15-20 minutes walk from Brockenhurst station - then about 15 minutes to Bournemouth.

(Nearest station to Setthorns is Sway, and it's quite a long walk through the woods...)


----------



## motorhomer38 (Jan 25, 2009)

relay said:


> Grove Farm Meadow, Stour Way, nr Christchurch is a nice site (no dogs though). It's not cheap and has a lot of statics. Bus service from just outside the site into Bournemouth.
> 
> Particularly beloved of fishermen, as you can fish from the site & there's golf nearby too. I've been going there since I was two and a half years old (so, 49 years ). Facilities are always in first class order (they've got a bath, too).
> -H


Thanks for the info unfortunately we have 2 dogs!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Sandy Balls was always popular - don't know what it is like these days, but they even have their own club! So must be good! People even stay in the depth of winter to get their 'frosty balls' trophy.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Cannot agree with Spacerunner about Bashley Park being exspensive.

Given all the optional facilities you get included the price it does work out value for money.

But if you just want a place to park, with no pool, sauna, entertainment, very clean shower/toilet blocks, hardstandings etc then this may not be for you.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hello motorhomer38 u might like this 1 shamba 
dave


----------

